
Windows 1.0. Out Soon. Radical - punnerud
https://twitter.com/Windows/status/1146194088515031040
======
punnerud
And all Windows’ Instagram posts are deleted and replaced:
[https://www.instagram.com/windows/](https://www.instagram.com/windows/)

------
gigatexal
Windows as merely a GUI on top of a Linux kernel

